# muzzle loader only hunts?



## gregj (Oct 27, 2016)

Are there  any  WMA's  that have a muzzle loader only 
hunt.  Just wondering...


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 27, 2016)

Several have primitive weapons hunts which includes both ML and archery.

Several like Horse Creek, Tuckahoe, Chickasawhatchee and Blue Ridge have already had them. Coopers Creek has one next week and Lake Russell has a PW hunt in Dec.


----------



## gregj (Oct 27, 2016)

Thanks for the info,  was thinking about next year.  I know
you can use a Muzzle loader during  regular gun hunts but i
would like to go when it is primitive weapons only.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 14, 2016)

B.f. Grant has one in december


----------

